# [V] Gaming 5.1 Headset Roccat Kave



## Terrorwaver (25. Mai 2013)

Hey ich verkaufe hier mein recht wenig benutztes Roccat Kave Headset. Es funktioniert einwandfrei aber will nicht so recht mit meiner Soundkarte.
Es weist leichte Gebrauchsspuren auf und leider ist mir die Abdeckungsklappe für die Desktop Regulierung abgebrochen (Roter Kreis).
OVP ist vorhanden und wird auch in dieser verschickt. Quick Installation Guide ist auch dabei.
Hier findet ihr die Technischen Daten
ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - PRODUCTS » Gaming Sound » ROCCAT Kave 5.1

Neupreis (Amazon): ~81€

Mein Preis
50€ VHB + 5€ Versand

/Paypal, Überweisung, oder per Nachnahme\


----------

